
How a nosy bureaucrat created the first social networking and blogging service - justin66
https://web.stanford.edu/~learnest/sail/finger.html
======
justin66
An account of the creation of _finger_ by its creator. It's a little more put-
together than the netnews quote that was posted yesterday.

One anecdote:

 _One issue that arose at SAIL, for example, was that Prof. Donald Knuth, who
had become well known because of his authorship of a series of textbooks on
The Art of Computer Programming, used SAIL as his primary computer and Finger
showed everyone when he was online and revealed his login ID (DEK), which
could be used to send him email, with the result that he started receiving a
lot of unwanted inquiries. We fixed that by giving him a private pseudonymous
email address while continuing to show his real login ID in Finger._

